# Apps Stop Working, Insufficient Storage Available, Can't Install Apps



## amakaris (Aug 5, 2012)

This occurred after updating from nightly from 7-17-2012 to the new 8-04-2012 nightly using GooManager. I had always previously used CWM with no issues but switched as everyone says it is easier and has/will have incremental updates. This has been a recurring problem from what I've seen from other posts and is the only real issue I have come across that hasn't really been answered satisfactorily yet.

I did an update of the nightly (check box by clearing cache), rebooted, restarted again, then redid the GAPPS (accidentally put July 25th before realizing it may not be for ours and put back 4-29-12). Rebooted (checkmarking cache again), rebooted, went back into TWRP to clear cache and dalvik cache.

When I reboot the touchpad, it will say a few apps have stopped working: ES task manager, battery (app), Kaiten email, Documents to Go, PowerAMP, Shazam, and others. These seem to be only the apps that I installed NOT USING GOOGLE PLAY/MARKET (except ES Task Manager). Most of these errors show up immediately...others when I try to open them or randomly later. After this, I close the dialog boxes and tried to go through ES file manager to clear the data for each, even uninstalling them but I am never able to reinstall them...oops.

Try to install ES Task Manager...goes through the motions and says "Insufficient storage available". Did the JC Sullins fix to get 50+ apps and then an extra 2GB of Internal memory to no avail. I have the extra internal memory according to "settings", it just doesn't change the errors.

Try to open Poweramp, get the error "Unfortunately, Poweramp has stopped".

Also tried clearing cache a few more times and installing 4-29-12 GAPPS and the 8-04-12 nightly a few times, checking to clear cache each time. Also went to settings, apps, all...cleared cache for Google Play.

Tried to install Kaiten email from an apk file I have on the touchpad itself, get an error for "Insufficient memory" even after deleting/uninstalling it.

I do get "Android is upgrading Starting applications" dialog box briefly everytime just before the main home/application screen pops up after a reboot. Only shows on screen for maybe 4-5 seconds before going to the regular desktop/icon list. Can't remember if that was always the case or not. Titanium is also one of the apps that won't load. QuickOffice and Thinkfree and EZPdf also were knocked out...it said, "Unfortunately, Thinkfree Office has stopped"

Trying to install from apk already on my touchpad, it says "Out of Space: Kaiten Mail could not be installed. Free up some space and try again." Cancel/Manage Applications.

Some apps can be updated with google play, like a battery widget, youtube...

Not sure what to do now as the functionality of my Touchpad just took a huge hit now that I do not have an Office program, PDF reader, comprehensive email program, or music player. It even took out a couple of games: Don2 and GLWG, but not All out War...interesting, considering last two were from same company.

It's a 32gb touchpad, security allows unknown sources (of course), storage say Internal: 3.45gb total, 2.38gb available, SD card: 23.51gb, 3.29GB available.

Should I manually move apps to SD as was suggested as I have over 50 apps? It's just that it doesn't appear my SD is unmounted if it were since that would affect a lot more of my apps, wouldn't it??? I don't suspect that's the problem. I already did the fsck_msdos fix, followed by the extra 2gb internal memory allocation. I don't think I have reached the 50+ apps for internal, but I just downloaded that fix as well, use goo manager to flash roms, point to the zip file, check wupe cache/dalvik cache partition and go...it did its thing, rebooted, goes to Android is Upgrading (maybe a minute to rebuild cache/optimizing about 180 applications)...goes to home/application icon screen as usual..."Unfortunately, Poweramp has stopped". Strangely, storage still shows 2.39gb available internal, 3.29gb available SD card...no change.

What's next??? This could potentially be worse than no camera...video calling would be nice, but getting back to the basic functionality one needs is more important.


----------



## amakaris (Aug 5, 2012)

I have also reinstalled the 8-4-12 nightly and gapps a couple of times with no change...other people say the same thing, even going so far as to say wiping the SD card does nothing. There is no .odex file to erase as one person suggested worked for him in sdcard/app/data...looked for hidden files already...nothing

**********************
I have kind of found a way around this...at least for most of the broken apps. Except for Kaiten mail, ES Task manager, PowerAMP and a couple of games and office programs and EZPdf, I was able to search out apk files of different versions (most or all newer as I recall) for most of the broken apps. I was able to install new versions and that took care of it. They now work. But the programs above are still no good. It looks I will have to install Astro as a backup just in case as I don't know what I'd do without ES file manager if that were to get knocked out too sometime. I am hoping that some new update for ES task manager will trigger a refresh for that app and allow it to be installed.

Does anyone know what causes this?!?

Spoke too soon as a newer version of one of the apps that initially worked now says, "Unfortunately, Currency has stopped." when trying to open. Hope this doesn't befall the rest. What is going on?

I am running CM9 on 08-04-2012 nightly...would going to 08-05-2012 do anything or possibly make it worse??? Does this have anything to do with GAPPS?

Question: Do all touchpads on a reboot right after the animation but before the home/app screen comes up say, "Android is updating...Starting Applications"? It only pops up for less than 5 seconds. Just curious if that may have something to do with it as I can't recall if that is normal or not

*************
Update: Uninstalled Goo Manager, reinstalled, installed TWRP, installed 08-05-2012 ROM while cleaning cache, reboot, installed 04-29-2012 GAPPS while cleaning cache...still same problem. I uninstalled the apps with issues so I no longer get errors, but being without a few select programs and uncertainty about problems with losing programs or not being able to install programs really handicaps me here


----------

